# Broken Telly



## bossdrum (31 Aug 2010)

I bought a new 37 inch samsung television in argos in June. I think it cost about €500.
On Sunday it kept turning off & on and has not worked since.

I have no receipt, but can get the credit card statement.

Surprisingly I have the original box but am missing some of the polystyrene packaging.

Can I get a refund or what should I do?


----------



## roker (31 Aug 2010)

Rather laxed as the receipt is you Guarantee. The packing has nothing to do with the return guarantee


----------



## coochie (31 Aug 2010)

had the exact same problem with my Samsung 3 weeks ago, rang them direct as we have ours 3 years and well out of warranty and they had someone come and collect it within 2 working days and we had it back a week later fixed and no charge


----------



## bossdrum (31 Aug 2010)

roker said:


> Rather laxed as the receipt is you Guarantee. The packing has nothing to do with the return guarantee



If I had known it was going to break so soon I probably would have kept the receipt, but i presumed I would at least get a year out of it.


So should i bring it back or not?


----------



## Whiskey (31 Aug 2010)

bossdrum said:


> If I had known it was going to break so soon I probably would have kept the receipt


if you'd known it was going to break, you wouldn't have bought it...



bossdrum said:


> So should i bring it back or not?


 
without proof of purchase, they will not refund you. After all, as far as they are concerned you could have bought it anywhere, and it could be of any age.

As far as they are concerned, you could have bought a broken tv from a friend for €10 which your friend bought in Hong Kong, and now you want a refund. 


On saying that it's worth a try....its not their policy to give refunds with no proof of purchase, but you might come across a nice guy manager who bends the rules.


----------



## bossdrum (31 Aug 2010)

Whiskey said:


> without proof of purchase, they will not refund you. After all, as far as they are concerned you could have bought it anywhere, and it could be of any age.
> 
> On saying that it's worth a try....its not their policy to give refunds with no proof of purchase, but you might come across a nice guy manager who bends the rules.




I have it on my credit card statement with the date & shop name.

I wonder will that do?


----------



## laughter189 (31 Aug 2010)

bossdrum said:


> I have it on my credit card statement with the date & shop name.
> 
> I wonder will that do?


 
Of course it will do - Photo-copy your statement and show them .

Remind them of the three R's . - Repair - Replace - Refund .


----------



## Whiskey (31 Aug 2010)

bossdrum said:


> I have it on my credit card statement with the date & shop name.
> 
> I wonder will that do?


 

Actually, I researched it some more (I missed the bit in your post where you said you have a credit card statement.

Just Google "is a credit card statement proof of purchase"

You'll see that in the UK at least, the credit card statement is proof of purchase........this question has come up on a lot of forums


----------



## lightswitch (1 Sep 2010)

Argos have a very good reputation for after care customer service.  I would be amazed if they didn't take it back for you with the credit card statement.  Bring it back and let us know how you get on.  Bet you'll be well looked after.  No connection to Argos by the way, just used to supply to them way back..... they were fussy buyers because of their returns policy being so good.


----------



## PetrolHead (3 Sep 2010)

Credit card statement = Proof of purchase

No question.

Any retailer that rejects this is wrong. 

Take back the TV and ask for a replacement. 

As Lightswitch said, Argos tend to be quite good at replacing stuff that's stopped working without a lot of hassle.


----------



## xeresod (3 Sep 2010)

PetrolHead said:


> Credit card statement = Proof of purchase
> 
> No question.
> 
> Any retailer that rejects this is wrong.


 

Is there any legislation in Ireland for this?

A credit card statement just shows that you spent €xxx at that store, I don't see how that proves you bought a specific item. 

Even if the statement matches the exact price for the item on the day purchased it could be for multiple items purchased that adds to that amount. 

And in the case of a chain with multiple braches, like Argos, if the store location is not specified on the statement how can you prove you bought it from the store you are returning the product to?

Or is the retailer obliged to search their credit card records for the day of purchase?

I'm not saying anybody is wrong, I'm just genuinely curious in case I ever lose a receipt!


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Sep 2010)

The retailer should be able to match the bar code of stock item with the amount on bank statement


----------



## PetrolHead (3 Sep 2010)

xeresod said:


> Is there any legislation in Ireland for this?
> 
> A credit card statement just shows that you spent €xxx at that store, I don't see how that proves you bought a specific item.
> 
> ...




Can't tell you the ins and outs but...

"proof of purchase (a receipt, cheque stub, credit card statement or invoice)"

[broken link removed]


----------



## xeresod (3 Sep 2010)

PetrolHead said:


> Can't tell you the ins and outs but...
> 
> "proof of purchase (a receipt, cheque stub, credit card statement or invoice)"
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Thanks for the link, answers a lot of other questions too!


----------



## pixiebean22 (3 Sep 2010)

Had exact same problem with my samsung tv.  Appears to be a problem with this make.  My brother has 2 samsung tvs and has had same problem and my friend has a samsung tv and has had same problem too.


----------



## bossdrum (4 Sep 2010)

I brought it back to argos yesterday. 

They were filling out a repair form for me and said the tv would be back in three weeks and this would determine whose fault it was.

Luckily my gf was with me and said to them it was ridiculous so the staff spoke to someone out back that recognised the problem i described and they gave me a gift voucher as they did not sell the model anymore.

I bought a new tv for €90 extra.

The credit card statement worked fine as a receipt & the location of the argos shop is also on the statement.

The staff were really helpful aswell.


----------

